# What I ordered today



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

SLP Catback
SLP CAI
SLP 25% Underdrive Pulley
BMR STB

160 Stat on back order and Sub Frame Connectors next pay day. Comments, rants, props or ideas?


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Yo, great to hear it! Post up some videos or sounds of the exhaust and such. I'd love to see some dyno numbers as well when it's all installed. I've thought about the SLP exhaust quite a bit, great pricing compared to everything else on the market right now.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_Dooood!_

Coolness!

We expect a full report!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

nice little order. :cheers if you don't mind, how much for total order $$$


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Cool...i'm Trying To Decide On Either An Slp,corsa, Or A Borla Cat-back Exhaust. What Made You Decide On The Slp?


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi,

I decided on SLP because Pontiac used to work hand in hand with them (ala SLP packages on the FireHawks) and I and others I trust have had good luck with their products. In a nutshell it's brand loyalty, they don't make crap.

I got everything above for about a grand shipped! Not a bad way to spend a grand. I'll have a report, dyno, pics etc.


----------



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

Go with the CORSA exhaust! I just bought my GTO on Friday and put my CORSA system on it today! What a difference! The sound quality is great and I can still hear my radio. I will send pictures of my car and maybe be able to provide sound clips. Jeff


----------

